
Junk Food Is Bad for Plants, Too - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/34/adaptation/junk-food-is-bad-for-plants-too
======
smoyer
Everyone knows that ... In a future US distopia that's eerily possible given
the sad array of candidates vying for the presidency, famine becomes a crisis
as crops are irrigated with Gatorade. (if it's good for atheletes competing in
the heat it must be good for plants too right"?)

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/)

~~~
clumsysmurf
> irrigated with Gatorade

Well I guess thats better than irrigating crops with fracking wastewater.

[http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-drought-oil-
wa...](http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-drought-oil-
water-20150503-story.html)

[http://www.motherjones.com/blue-marble/2015/08/organic-
crops...](http://www.motherjones.com/blue-marble/2015/08/organic-crops-can-be-
irrigated-fracking-wastewater)

~~~
x0x0
no electrolytes!

------
zachklipp
[http://www.brawndo.com/](http://www.brawndo.com/)

------
iammyIP
All this stuff from subway over starbucks to mcwhatever tastes like the same
sugary industrialised matter with differently blended densities. Dislike at
first encounter.

~~~
smoyer
In the last ten years especially, I've noticed that commercially grown
tomatoes look perfect but have absolutely no flavor.

~~~
jschwartzi
They're bred to survive the trip from another continent to the grocery store.
Canned tomatoes are still flavorful, but you have to watch the ingredients
list. Depending on what you're cooking with them, you may need them to fall
apart into sauce, and calcium chloride prevents this from happening.

